# (SOLVED) Is there a Linux hexadecimal password generator?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I wonder if there is a Linux hexadecimal password generator? That way I can make more secure wep passwords   :Smile: .Last edited by Kasumi_Ninja on Sun May 13, 2007 8:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## carpenike

I use this how-to.

https://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/wepgen/index.php

Best of luck!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *carpenike wrote:*   

> I use this how-to.
> 
> https://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/wepgen/index.php
> 
> Best of luck!

 

Thanks for the link. However I rather prefer a program to generate a key for me   :Rolling Eyes: .

P.S. 

Here's another good link:

https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm

----------

## Earthwings

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

>  *carpenike wrote:*   I use this how-to.
> 
> https://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/wepgen/index.php
> 
> Best of luck! 
> ...

 

Did you read the entire site? They mention 

```
dd if=/dev/random bs=1 count=16 2>/dev/null | hexdump
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Aniruddha wrote:*    *carpenike wrote:*   I use this how-to.
> 
> https://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/wepgen/index.php
> 
> Best of luck! 
> ...

 

Oops   :Embarassed: . Didn't see that part... Is it secure to use? Or does it lead to an easy breakable code?

----------

## Earthwings

Should be secure enough:  *man random wrote:*   

> /dev/random  should  be  suitable  for uses that need very high quality randomness such as one-time pad or key generation.

 

/dev/urandom is not that secure though. Edit: Well... questionable. See e.g. http://lwn.net/Articles/185260/

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Should be secure enough:  *man random wrote:*   /dev/random  should  be  suitable  for uses that need very high quality randomness such as one-time pad or key generation. 
> 
> /dev/urandom is not that secure though. Edit: Well... questionable. See e.g. http://lwn.net/Articles/185260/

 

Thanks for the explanation. This exactly why I like Gentoo so much. Every day you learn something new   :Very Happy: .

----------

## tarpman

It doesn't matter how good your password is; if you're depending on WEP for security you might as well just run open for all the good it'll do you.  Consider moving to WPA.

----------

## madisonicus

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> I wonder if there is a Linux hexadecimal password generator? That way I can make more secure wep passwords  .

 As pointed out above, WEP has been trivial to crack for ... 4 years now?  Just recently a new flaw has been found that makes it perhaps easier to crack a WEP "protected" network than to remember the password.  Honestly, if you don't have WPA capability, you'd be better off configuring your network as a free WiFi AP and implementing strong firewalling.

Personally, I use app-admin/apg with -M SNLC and 64 characters to make my WPA passwords.  While there is the risk of /dev/urandom not being entirely random, it pales in comparison to using WEP "encryption".

Some references:

http://www.lanarchitect.net/Articles/Wireless/SecurityRating/

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1814

http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1824

-m

Edit: Corrected the options I use with apg.

----------

